# Reverse electroplating



## Akhmed23 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have almost everything in the video with exception to 12V 10A battery charger. I used a 12V 2.1A with vinegar to see what happens. There was a reaction but nothing like the video on reverse electroplating. I have few questions any help would be gladly appreciated.
1. Is using wire copper weaved a good idea?
2. Would the battery charger blow up accidentally if the positive and negative alligator clips touch?
3. Is there an alternative to H2SO4 that is not dangerous to handle. Exp: baking soda, vinegar, salt.
4. I can't access your video, what do you do with the black sludge after you finish reverse electroplating? ( How do you get the gold separated? ).

Any help would greatly be appreciated.

Matt


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 7, 2012)

Matt,
Please don't double post. All posts will be seen, and if they need to be moved a moderator will do so.

Thanks. Jim


----------



## element47 (Feb 7, 2012)

1. Is using wire copper weaved a good idea? 

Probably not; obviously, if pins and pieces fall through, that would be a problem. Secondly, it's hard to imagine a woven mat of copper being stiff enough to maintain the required "shelf" shape with the stiffness needed to support a weight of pins such that you do not create a Faraday cage and thus shield your pins from the electron flow. Using a screen, exactly as shown, is the best idea. 

2. Would the battery charger blow up accidentally if the positive and negative alligator clips touch?

It depends upon the type of power supply you have, and whether or not it is fused (or, electronically protected via "crowbar" or "foldback" or some such self-protection schema) Nobody but you can answer that question without knowing what type of supply you have. I would imagine that a 2.1 amp supply would be overloaded by even a modest-sized cell. 

3. Is there an alternative to H2SO4 that is not dangerous to handle. Exp: baking soda, vinegar, salt. 

Seriously doubt it. 

4. I can't access your video, what do you do with the black sludge after you finish reverse electroplating? ( How do you get the gold separated? ). 

The videos are a bit tricky to access. Keep trying.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 7, 2012)

Element did a fine job of answering your quesiotns.

I would like to add that question #4 is answered better witht his statement:

There is no video at this time that demonstrates the recovery and refining of the black sludge form the cell.

You can read about the sludge recovery process by taking the Guided Tour Link below and reading the Reactions List.

I'm working on a new DVD that demonstrates all the tips and tricks about the stripping cell. It will be ready later this year.

Steve


----------



## DarkspARCS (Aug 20, 2012)

lazersteve said:


> Element did a fine job of answering your quesiotns.
> 
> I would like to add that question #4 is answered better witht his statement:
> 
> ...



I'm looking forward to reviewing your new video on this topic Steve, I just can't seem to wrap my mind around this very process, which I really need to so that I can process the 60 lbs. of silver plated items and silver foil caps I'm sitting on. lol... maybe it's because I'm only 1 person doing the things needed to open a gold mining operation, while expected to be the one responsible for handling my recently deceased wife's affairs while all 12 of her other family members enjoy all the thumb action they're so good at...

I'll let the reader determine what that last part means, heh...


----------



## necromancer (Feb 17, 2014)

lazersteve said:


> I'm working on a new DVD that demonstrates all the tips and tricks about the stripping cell. It will be ready later this year.
> 
> Steve




is this DVD available lazersteve ??


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 3, 2014)

I have not had the time to finish this project. The free videos on my website demonstrate the overall process except the final clean up stage which I have written a procedure for in the Guided Tour--> Reaction List--> Black Powder from the Cell

Steve


----------



## necromancer (Mar 28, 2014)

thank you, there is cash in my new paypal account waiting for this new DVD 8) 

thank you Steve


----------



## nickvc (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm of the opinion you may well be waiting a very long time to spend that money, Steve is just so busy he hasnt the time to do them anymore, there's little profit in any of the things Steve has done for the learner or forum and in this business time is very much money and he has a living to earn as refining is now his full time occupation.
This isn't an attack on Steve as he has done so much for so many that I feel he has shouldered more than his fair share of teaching, perhaps another member or members using this process or any other could create a video that could be shared by links to U tube, like Palladium did with the silver cell.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 29, 2014)

nickvc said:


> I'm of the opinion you may well be waiting a very long time to spend that money, Steve is just so busy he hasnt the time to do them anymore, there's little profit in any of the things Steve has done for the learner or forum and in this business time is very much money and he has a living to earn as refining is now his full time occupation.
> This isn't an attack on Steve as he has done so much for so many that I feel he has shouldered more than his fair share of teaching, perhaps another member or members using this process or any other could create a video that could be shared by links to U tube, like Palladium did with the silver cell.



yes i understand, maybe as i construct my cell i will take videos and do the youtube thing & also make a tutorial for the GRF


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 7, 2014)

I have not given up on completing a sulfuric acid reverse plating video, but I have very little free time to complete the project now days.

I have had a lot of life events this year as well as an uptick in refining jobs. 

The Platinum DVD took me over a year to complete, so patience is a virtue when it comes to waiting on the completion of my DVD projects. 

There is a lot of information written here on the forum on the construction and use of the sulfuric acid stripping cell and with some devotion to reading and watching the current videos, one should be able to successfully design and operate a cell.

Steve


----------



## necromancer (Apr 7, 2014)

please take your time, money is in the bank


----------

